# Watt's with the Watt's thing?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry about the title but couldn't help myself:coocoo:

You may know if you happened to catch one of my post mostly in the equipment recommendation section that I am in the beginning of a Home theater revamp or as it may end up replacement. 

I am a working guy so money is a factor but to I am one to wait a while to get something I will be happy with long term rather than having to have it today with compromise. 

In just the short time that I have been a member of this forum and receiving the much appreciated advice of it's informed members my system plains have changed in the extreme and I feel for the better. 

I have all but decided that the SVS all in package will be the answer for what am I doing speaker wise. Emotiva I think will provide my Pre-Pro. My sub will at least for the moment remain the B&W AWS2000 that I already own. 

I have a Monster HTS 5100 and AVS 2000 power line protection and stabilization unit that will remain. A new OPPO-105 is in place and cables and interconnects are no issue.

This said it may be beneficial for me to reiterate the depth of my understanding of the inner workings of the components that make up our shared enthusiasm in an effort to help those who might respond better tailor their advice or comment.

I have been a long time enthuses basing the choice of my gear on application and of course sound. I do a great deal of research and ask tons of questions in preparation of buying my gear. This is not only through my enjoyment of doing so but also in effort of getting the most bang for the buck if you will. 

I know very little about what will work better with what or the inner workings of any given piece such as processors or D2A's Etc. Etc.... But I do have a very good ear and thoroughly enjoy the end result of these efforts.

This said and with every thing else in place I need to learn about proper wattage for speaker choice. Take the SVS towers that I am considering. They say if I recall correctly that the max at 300 watts RMS. *Does this mean any more than this will be detrimental to there performance?* 

I was recently talking with a factory rep of a well liked manufacture of HT Amps, Per-Pros etc.. He told me about a 1000 watt mono amp that they made that he felt I would love for the application of one each pushing my two fronts that spec at 300 watts max each.

He was a very well spoken person that didn't come off as someone who would just try to sell me something. But this perplexed me as to his recommendation given information supplied by the speaker manufacturing. 

Now on another front I spent considerable time with the rep of a well liked speaker maker who tells me that he would not recommend over driving the speakers with to much power. And made a good point when he said "why pay for an amp with way more power than you can use with out damaging your drivers". 

Can someone please help me understand how this all works. I am not one to upgrade often and want the gear that I chose something that I can have no regrets and enjoy for a long time. 

For reference I own a B&K Ref. 7150 that pushes 200w x 5 @ 8 if it is deemed a good choice for the CC and four rears of the SVS speaker system and then would plain on adding a 2nd B&K in a 300w x 2 @ 8 for the front L/R. 

If the more is better thing rings true I am considering the 400w x 5 @ 8 and two 1000w @ 8 mono's from Emotiva. Room is way less than Ideal shape wise and is roughly 18'x 16' in size.

Thanks for any help you can offer. REP :sweat:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Your SVS speakers aren't real hard to drive. I can't imagine your ever using 1000 watts per channel, or 400 for that matter, unless your hosting dances and have a 40X40 room or some such thing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> I was recently talking with a factory rep of a well liked manufacture of HT Amps, Per-Pros etc.. He told me about a 1000 watt mono amp that they made that he felt I would love for the application of one each pushing my two fronts that spec at 300 watts max each.


People who say that make me question what training or who they get their information from. :scratch:
The SVS ultras or almost any well made speaker would preform very well with 200wats of power or even less. If you were to drive the SVS ultras continuous at 300watts you would likely damage them. As mentioned above the ultras are easy to drive and would reach reference levels with less than 150watts of power without distortion. Yes having headroom is good but 1000 or eve 300watts is overkill for most speakers unless you like to spend money on wasted power.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

rpearson said:


> He was a very well spoken person that didn't come off as someone who would just try to sell me something.
> 
> For reference I own a B&K Ref. 7150 that pushes 200w x 5 @ 8 if it is deemed a good choice for the CC and four rears of the SVS speaker system and then would plain on adding a 2nd B&K in a 300w x 2 @ 8 for the front L/R.


Well, assuming you gave the amp rep the same info that you have given here, selling you something is exactly what he was trying to do and as a rep for a manufacturer that is what he is supposed to do.

IMO the 7150 is more than enough to blast you out of the room driving all channels.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The rated watts of a speaker are the max/continuous power they can handle without being damaged. Your SVS speaks will be ear splitting at that much power. Amps are also rated at continuous output & their peak power can be much higher for short periods. This is the headroom. Your 200 watt amp is plenty, you could use it for the fronts & side surrounds & even get a smaller amp for the rears (I think I remember you are going 7.1). Save your money & put it towards a PB13-U.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> The rated watts of a speaker are the max/continuous power they can handle without being damaged. Your SVS speaks will be ear splitting at that much power. Amps are also rated at continuous output & their peak power can be much higher for short periods. This is the headroom. Your 200 watt amp is plenty, you could use it for the fronts & side surrounds & even get a smaller amp for the rears (I think I remember you are going 7.1). Save your money & put it towards a PB13-U.


All this is grate advice and just what I am looking for. I understand that the Ultra's are easy to drive and I am glad of that as I do really like my existing amp. This puts me in the market for a solid two channel for either my fronts or my rears. And I am leaning towards the front as unless I am wrong having 300 watts available wouldn't be a bad thing and I may search for one that would take advantage of the Oppo's balanced outputs for stereo use. That is if it is capable of being used in this way and for 7.1 as well. 

Looks like my system will end up with the Ultra's as speakers, Oppo-105 as disc player, Emotiva UMC-200 as Per-Pro. And my existing power management components. I do have question though as to weather I need the Ultra Surrounds or four of there Book shelf's in the rears. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, if you go with the Ultras as fronts your not going to ever use even close to 300watts. As far as the runarounds are you referring to the Ultra bookshelves or the SBS-02s?
The SBS-02s are a steal of a deal but if your budget allows the ultra bookshelves or even better the bipole Ultras would be the best match.

Going with the balanced outputs of the Oppo wont yield any advantage that you will hear so dont let that get in your way.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> People who say that make me question what training or who they get their information from. :scratch:
> The SVS ultras or almost any well made speaker would preform very well with 200wats of power or even less. If you were to drive the SVS ultras continuous at 300watts you would likely damage them. As mentioned above the ultras are easy to drive and would reach reference levels with less than 150watts of power without distortion. Yes having headroom is good but 1000 or eve 300watts is overkill for most speakers unless you like to spend money on wasted power.


I just noticed your location there to be Edmonton, Alberta. I love that country. We have a Kiln at IXL brick in Medicine Hat that brought me there some years ago. Made some life long friends while there and threaten a return trip some day. Not to go on, but beautiful country and super nice quality people is how my wife and I remember that trip.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rpearson said:


> I just noticed your location there to be Edmonton, Alberta. I love that country. We have a Kiln at IXL brick in Medicine Hat that brought me there some years ago. Made some life long friends while there and threaten a return trip some day. Not to go on, but beautiful country and super nice quality people is how my wife and I remember that trip.


Yup, lived up here all my life. Have you been up to Edmonton or just Southern Alberta? 
Glad to hear that you made good friends and that your time here was memorable :T


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, if you go with the Ultras as fronts your not going to ever use even close to 300watts. As far as the runarounds are you referring to the Ultra bookshelves or the SBS-02s?
> The SBS-02s are a steal of a deal but if your budget allows the ultra bookshelves or even better the bipole Ultras would be the best match.
> 
> Going with the balanced outputs of the Oppo wont yield any advantage that you will hear so dont let that get in your way.


The Bipole's come with the package and the savings for buying this way are attractive. So you are saying Bipole over four Ultra book shelf's?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The bipoles for the sides and the bookshelves for the rears. You wont be disappointed. I have a single PB13u and a pair of the SBS0-02s and they are great.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, lived up here all my life. Have you been up to Edmonton or just Southern Alberta?
> Glad to hear that you made good friends and that your time here was memorable :T


I think I was there, Isn't Bow Valley Aquarium there? I know we went to the Tyrrell Museum while there but its been a while is it there? Just saw that it is in Drumheller, forgive me it has been almost 10 years ago and the trip was confined to Medicine Hat for the most part.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

rpearson said:


> I think I was there, Isn't Bow Valley Aquarium there? I know we went to the Tyrrell Museum while there but its been a while is it there? Just saw that it is in Drumheller, forgive me it has been almost 10 years ago and the trip was confined to Medicine Hat for the most part.


 I'm getting it all wrong Bow Valley is in Calgary. I know I was in Edmonton for something though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, Edmonton is much farther north. You were in the town of Drumheller and Calgary (also a nice city). Alberta is Huge, Edmonton is a liittle over 4hrs north of Medicine Hat.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> No, Edmonton is much farther north. You were in the town of Drumheller and Calgary (also a nice city). Alberta is Huge, Edmonton is a liittle over 4hrs north of Medicine Hat.


Is Edmonton where the ******* are? I know we spent a hole day hiking that beautiful country.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We have a very deep river valley thats line on both sides with parks and trails. 
Not sure if this image helps?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, if you go with the Ultras as fronts your not going to ever use even close to 300watts. As far as the runarounds are you referring to the Ultra bookshelves or the SBS-02s?
> The SBS-02s are a steal of a deal but if your budget allows the ultra bookshelves or even better the bipole Ultras would be the best match.
> 
> Going with the balanced outputs of the Oppo wont yield any advantage that you will hear so dont let that get in your way.


+1


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A pair of each is recommended, Dipoles on the sides/bookshelves in the rear. Side placement depends on how many rows of seats you will have.


----------



## bambambam (Jul 22, 2013)

this was a very helpful thread, thanks! :bigsmile:


----------

